# problem with site



## retread (Feb 2, 2003)

I've always assumed it is the price of popularity. Lots of people wanting in, not enough bandwidth at times.


----------



## Bflatter (May 28, 2009)

I`ve had the same problems too.:?


----------



## CooolJazzz (Jul 20, 2008)

We were having issues like this several months ago, but admin made some tweaks that took care of the problem fairly well. It worked great for a while, but the problems have definitely crept back up over the last few weeks. I noticed things slowing down starting a few weeks ago...but the last few days have been terrible. Outages that sometimes last for 20 minutes or more. I don't think it's just a matter of popularity. I think there are probably issues that need to be tweaked again.


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

Thanks for your reports. This week I am not in position of doing anything extensive.
Will look into this next week.


----------



## wayne10 (Jul 31, 2009)

It happened today Stellenangebote as well but for less than a minute so it didn't really bother me. I just assumed that there were a lot of people interested in the site which is cool


----------



## DaddyRabbit (Sep 17, 2007)

About 5 or 6 months ago, it got so bad that I just quit. [Impnt] But like most addictions, I came back. It has been much better, but lately I'm starting to see the same telltale signs. Hope it gets better soon.


----------



## gallerytungsten (Apr 5, 2009)

The site does this frequently.


----------



## jazzbluescat (Feb 2, 2003)

I say we form a union and protest.


----------



## Mal 2 (Mar 1, 2008)

prosax1 said:


> besides, how many people are active on this site? if there is many people that are not active, why cant you guys ban their account?


Because people who aren't here, aren't consuming resources (aside from a small slot in a database). Deleting unused accounts might get back some disk space, but that's about all.


----------



## clarnibass (Jun 27, 2003)

I've had the same problem. At the most unpredictable times it suddenly doesn't respond. For example, fine when I post to reply, then I finish writing, click to post, and it's stuck. Or I read the first page of a thread, then click to continue to page 2, and it's stuck. etc. etc. 

When it happens I quickly check other sites and they are fine. I also open SOTW again to see if it's not just that one page, and it's not. Usually it is about 5 to 20 minutes each time, and it's almost every day.


----------



## jazzbluescat (Feb 2, 2003)

clarnibass said:


> I've had the same problem. At the most unpredictable times it suddenly doesn't respond. For example, fine when I post to reply, then I finish writing, click to post, and it's stuck. Or I read the first page of a thread, then click to continue to page 2, and it's stuck. etc. etc.
> 
> When it happens I quickly check other sites and they are fine. I also open SOTW again to see if it's not just that one page, and it's not. Usually it is about 5 to 20 minutes each time, and it's almost every day.


Exactly. And I couldn't even get on(the Forums Homepage)yesterday morning because it was soooooooooo slow.


----------



## Horned Toad (Feb 6, 2005)

Another forum I was involved in had this problem. In the end the problem just turned out to be poor service from the hosting provider. I suggest (no one is required to listen to me) get a new hosting company that actually provides what they are paid to provide (online access).


----------

